# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  سر ارتداء المحامون الروب الاسود ..

## أميرة قوس النصر

[align=justify]في عام 1791 وبالتحديد في فرنسا

كان أحد القضاه الفرنسيون جالسا في شرفة منزله يستنشق الهواء وبالصدقه شاهد مشاجره بين شخصين انتهت بقتل احدهما وهرب الشخص القاتل ...

فاسرع احد الاشخاص الى مكان الجريمه واخذ القتيل وذهب به الى المستشفى لاسعافه ولكنه كان قد لفظ انفاسه الاخيره ومات
فاتهمت الشرطه الشخص المنقذ وكان بريئا من هذه التهمه

وللاسف فقد كان هذا القاضي هو الذي سيحكم في القضيه
وحيث ان القانون الفرنسي لا يعترف الا با لدلائل والقرائن . فقد حكم القاضي على الشخص البرئ بالاعدام على الرغم ان القاضي نفسه هو شاهد على الجريمه التي وقعت امام منزله
وبمرور الايام ظل القاضي يؤنب نفسه المعذبه بهذا الخطا الفادح ولكي يرتاح من عذاب الضمير . اعترف امام الرأي العام بانه اخطا في هذه القضيه وحكم على شخص برئ بالاعدام
فثار الرأي العام ضده واتهم بانه ليس عنده امانه ولا ضمير

وذات يوم اثناء النظر في احد القضايا وكان هذا القاضي هو نفسه رئيس المحكمه
فوجد المحامي الذي وقف امامه لكي يترافع في القضيه مرتديا روب اسود

فسأله القاضي : لماذا ترتدي هذا الروب الاسود؟
فقال له المحامي . لكي اذكرك بما فعلته من قبل وحكمت ظلما على شخص برئ بلاعدام
ومنذ تلك الواقعه واصبح الروب الاسود هوالزي الرسمي في مهنة المحاماه ومن فرنسا انتقل الي سائر الدول
          [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]شكراً على المعلومة مها...[/align]

----------


## الاء

مرررررسي حبيبتي  معلومات حلووه

----------


## The Gentle Man

معلومة رائعه 
يسلموا مها

----------


## غسان

مشكورة مها .. موضوع مميز

----------


## دموع الغصون

معلومة رائعة و سبب مقنع لاختيار اللون الأسود لروب المحامون  مشكورة على المعلومات اميرة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اول مرة أعرفه مشكورة مها  :Bl (33):

----------


## بيلسان

*معلومه جديده عن جد!!  بس السبب غير مقنع!! لانو حكم على واحد ظلم لبسلو المحامي اسود ليزكرو!! رابط عجيب غير مترابط اواواو انا مش رابط (ة)*

----------


## shams spring

*معلومة غريبة .... اول مرة بسمعها .... 
مشكوووووووورة*

----------


## بسمه

معلومه جديده ما كنت بعرفها ........

----------


## rand yanal

مممممممممممممممممم.. فكرة حلوة كتير  :Smile:

----------


## dmmam

شكرا معلومة حلوة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وااو .. عنجد ما كنت أعرف وحتى عمري ما سألت حالي هالسؤال.. 

يسلمو يا أميرة المنتدى علىى المعلومة اللي عمري ما راح انساها  :Smile:

----------

